# Grass livery Penn / Hazlemere area



## Tomsmum77 (17 July 2018)

Hi everyone 

I moved to the area recently and after many happy years in retirement at his old yard I moved my 16 year old injured ISH gelding to be nearer to me. Big mistake! After just 6 weeks all the other horses where he is are now being moved and I urgently need to find a good 24/7 grass livery place for him in the Penn / Hazlemere / Loudwater / Beaconsfield area. Due to work commitments I cant get down to see him on a daily basis so need somewhere where the YO checks field horses daily, other than that he has lived a very natural herd life for the past 10 years and needs no fuss. Other 24/7 turned out horses, good grazing and a reasonable cost are my top priorities. Any ideas VERY gratefully received! Thanks everyone! .


----------



## SaberPonio (6 March 2020)

Hi Tomsmum did you ever find any?


----------



## Tomsmum77 (4 April 2020)

SaberPonio said:



			Hi Tomsmum did you ever find any?
		
Click to expand...

Hi 
Not locally no, he’s over in Marlow now but not ideal. Still keen to move him nearer somewhere with some grass!


----------



## chaps89 (14 April 2020)

Have you looked at Gravelly Way Stables? I think they are Penn direction.


----------



## Tomsmum77 (14 April 2020)

Hi there
Thanks for the response. I did yes, they are really close to me and I was really keen to move him there but sadly they don’t have an option for someone else to do the day to day checking, hay in winter etc and I can’t commit to doing this as I work full time and am often away overnight for work during the week 😥


----------



## chaps89 (15 April 2020)

Ah that's a shame, they used to have someone on site offering services but that would have been a year or two ago.
If chalfont st peter isn't too far there is grove farm, the fields do get bad in winter but it's a nice yard, nice people and services available, not the poshest yard.
Also Sacha Hamilton does grass livery to a very high standard (but a bit more expensive for services)


----------



## Tomsmum77 (16 April 2020)

Thanks. Yes I did speak to Sacha and sounds amazing but a little out of budget 😳 I appreciate your help though, thank you.


----------



## Hayley gravelly (10 January 2022)

Tomsmum77 said:



			Hi there
Thanks for the response. I did yes, they are really close to me and I was really keen to move him there but sadly they don’t have an option for someone else to do the day to day checking, hay in winter etc and I can’t commit to doing this as I work full time and am often away overnight for work during the week 😥
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I’m the yard manager at Gravelly Way Livery Stables and we do offer a full range of assisted services 365 days of the year. Also, at no extra cost we put hay out in the fields in the winter months when grass is sparse and we provide care packages, offering regular checks etc or you can request services on an intermittent pay-as-you-go basis. You’re very welcome to contact us via our website  http://gravellywaystables.co.uk/ for more details.


----------

